# House Insurance with 123.ie?



## Beatrix (18 Jul 2007)

Hi there,
I've been shopping around for home/house insurance. 123.ie appear to be far cheaper than other companies I have called. I gave the same information to each company I rang and yet 123's quote is around 100 euro cheaper. How do they manage to do this? Am I missing something here than may affect me down the road? Has anyone else out there gone with them?
Thanks,
Beatrix


----------



## ClubMan (18 Jul 2007)

Remember that _123.ie _are the broker and not the underwriter. Have you read the policy terms & conditions and compared it to other policies on offer? Don't shop around on price alone. And make sure to insure for the [broken link removed] and not the market value of the property. For what it's worth I am insured through _123.ie_ and in recent years have found them to be the most competitive for the level of cover that I need but everybody's needs/circumstances are different.


----------



## demoivre (28 Sep 2007)

Got my renewal notice for my ppr house insurance from 123.ie a few days ago - it's risen by 42% compared to last year ( no claim made and only change to policy  is 5% increase in  buildings cover and contents cover ). I have been with 123.ie for several years and, up to now, have consistantly found them to be much more competitively priced than anyone else. Their quote is now on a par with other quotes that I have checked out. Has anyone else who has their home insurance with 123.ie had a similar experience?


----------



## oldtimer (28 Sep 2007)

Yes, my house insurance was due lately. I rang around and 123.ie were not the cheapest. I got a good deal from Eagle Star because i have burglar alarm, smoke alarms, my car insurance with them and they even gave me a deduction for over 60. Try all the usual - Quoteme.ie, insureme.ie etc. Also Bank of Ireland have a special promotion at the moment, half price (not sure if too late for this - could be 30th Sept).


----------



## HappyBudda (28 Sep 2007)

Was quoted €313 by present insurer.
123.ie €220.
Called present insurer to see if they could match it.
They said they could not but to check with 123.ie what excess of new policy would be.
They said €500.
Quite high i thought.
So present insurer said they could insure me for €240 with €100 excess.
Sorted!!


----------



## microsquid (29 Sep 2007)

I was with 123.ie for the past year - it's renewal time and the quote was slow in coming through, but I've had four calls from them in the past four days.
I'm online tonight, and not only do I get a better deal by going back to the site and pretending to be new, but they're not the cheapest online by a long shot (especially taking into account the €500 excess). 
Methinks I'll be going elsewhere this year, who knows I might be back again in 2008...


----------



## jerry2623 (1 Oct 2007)

Had been with 123 without claim so cant tell how good they would be.  they quoted me 370 for renewal and  when I rang up to say I had been offered it for 320 by someone else he immediately came down to 310  I then rang around and got it for 240 from the AA  (house insurance)  make sure to r5ing around and bull**** about getting cheaper quotations seems to work no end


----------



## demoivre (1 Oct 2007)

jerry2623 said:


> Had been with 123 without claim so cant tell how good they would be.  they quoted me 370 for renewal and  when I rang up to say I had been offered it for 320 by someone else he immediately came down to 310



It states  in my renewal notice that " if I receive a more competitive quote than the one from 123.ie to ring their Household team " - room for bargaining alright.


----------



## Joe Nonety (22 Nov 2007)

Was thinking of switching house and life (mortgage value) insurance as well.
Just wondering, do you have to contact your bank when switching house and life (mortgage value) insurance?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Nov 2007)

Yes - the lender has an interest in the property so the home insurance provider will normally contact them and supply a letter of indemnity to them in relation to the policy. That's why they ask about the mortgage lender's details on the application form. For mortgage protection life protection insurance you need to put the new policy in place first (assigned to the lender), contact the lender to arrange for the switch and only then cancel the old policy.


----------

